# Which gaming platform?



## Blake Bowden (Aug 26, 2009)

Which gaming platform?


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 26, 2009)

PS3 for sports games, and PC for everything else.


----------



## JTM (Aug 26, 2009)

PS3/PC for gaming, NES when i've got friends over.  duck hunt is an awesome drinking game.


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 26, 2009)

i still have a nintendo 64...does that count?


----------



## owls84 (Aug 26, 2009)

Dude I never thought of Duck Hunt as a "Social Game" That would be better than Golden Eye 4 Player.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 26, 2009)

owls84 said:


> That would be better than Golden Eye 4 Player.



-1 for you.  Nothing beats Goldeneye when it comes to multiplayer.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey lets get something straight pal, I mean WM sir, Golden Eye is a classic and should be at the top of the list but Duck Hunt is the real deal. You get to hold a gun for God's sake. Then you have the Dog, ah man the DOG. Who here wasted bullets trying to shoot the dog? I am just saying you take Dunk Hunt away Games as we know them CHANGE. This is the Game. And to packaged with SMB, Heaven. If you're the rich kid then you get World Class Track Meet and the Powerpad too...Don't even get me started. 

So Mr. Shelton I say -100 to you!!!


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 26, 2009)

Duck Hunt better than Goldeneye?  

You are dead to me Josh.


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 26, 2009)

You know I really like the Wii system but I've been disappointed with the lack of multiplayer enhanced graphics games.  They have a limited number but the concept behind it rocks.  Also the games that do not have the high end graphics are still fun to play especially when you have a mixed age group around.


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 26, 2009)

For a fun multiplayer shootem up you have to go with Halo or call of duty a little kill kill!!!!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 26, 2009)

Man, I'm oldschool...quake, team fortress, etc.


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 26, 2009)

Have you played Call of Jurez on a pc?


----------



## JTM (Aug 26, 2009)

owls84 said:


> Dude I never thought of Duck Hunt as a "Social Game" That would be better than Golden Eye 4 Player.





TCShelton said:


> -1 for you.  Nothing beats Goldeneye when it comes to multiplayer.





owls84 said:


> Hey lets get something straight pal, I mean WM sir, Golden Eye is a classic and should be at the top of the list but Duck Hunt is the real deal. You get to hold a gun for God's sake. Then you have the Dog, ah man the DOG. Who here wasted bullets trying to shoot the dog? I am just saying you take Dunk Hunt away Games as we know them CHANGE. This is the Game. And to packaged with SMB, Heaven. If you're the rich kid then you get World Class Track Meet and the Powerpad too...Don't even get me started.
> 
> So Mr. Shelton I say -100 to you!!!





TCShelton said:


> Duck Hunt better than Goldeneye?
> 
> You are dead to me Josh.



duck hunt rocks.

proof (not photoshopped):


----------



## rhitland (Aug 26, 2009)

my gaming console still is cardboard, I play nothing but hold-em, scrabble and the occasional skip-bo!!


----------



## JTM (Aug 26, 2009)

skip bo for the win.

ever play phase 10?


----------



## owls84 (Aug 27, 2009)

blake said:


> Man, I'm oldschool...quake, team fortress, etc.



Who here was a DOOM guy? In the words of Brad Pitt, "We in the Nazi killin business."


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 27, 2009)

I played the hell out of Doom, and still do from time to time.


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 27, 2009)

Doom ROCKED


----------

